# Anonymous Betta



## alexa135 (Nov 13, 2014)

This happened about 3 weeks ago, but I want to give the little guy a memorial since he never had an owner...

I got my first betta fish about a month ago and about 3 weeks ago (when I didn't know much at all about bettas), I was in walmart looking for an ammonia test kit. I went over to look at the bettas just to see what they had, and noticed this betta fish kind of near the back that looked really bad. He was a dark color and it looked like he barely had any fins at all. I felt bad for him because I reasoned that since he looked so bad, he would probably never get bought and never have an owner. Well, I didn't realize how right I was. Two days later, I went back for something else I needed and decided to see if they had added any new bettas. I noticed that bad-looking betta in the back still, so I picked up his little cup to look at him and he was dead  I later realized that he had fin rot that eventually turned into body rot and killed him. Part of me wishes I would've picked up him and tried to heal him but at the time, I didn't know what fin rot was or how to treat it, nor did I have a place to put him. I felt like the poor guy deserved a little respect after the Walmart employees probably didn't even bother to attempt to heal him and just shoved him in the back. So, S.I.P anonymous Walmart betta. I wish I would've tried to save you. :-(


----------



## Bettaz (Oct 6, 2014)

Swim in peace little betta... :-(

Don't feel bad, you didn't have room for him. It is Walmart's fault for taking such bad care of their animals by thinking they are disposable. Thank you for caring about him and giving him attention by honoring his life. I doubt Walmart did any of that. I would complain to Walmart about the poor quality of their animals and tell them no one is going to want to buy a betta if they look poorly taken care of.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

that poor fish  well it is not your fault.


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

I had the same sort of thing happen... There was a betta in a tank with a "glo-fish" and I wish I could've saved him. He had finrot and was really lethargic. Next time I checked on that tank, he was gone...  I wish I could have saved him but I had no room...


----------

